# Post your Castile Pics



## AngelMomma (Jan 2, 2014)

I took up the challenge to make a New Years Batch of Castile Soap.  It was my first time making a 100% OO soap.  3 ingredients.  OO, Lye & Distilled Water.  I used a silicone mold with square cavities.  They popped out nicely before 24hrs.  I had done a water discount and it didn't take too long to trace.  It was placed in the oven to force it to gel.  I think it is just beautiful so far.

If you have pics of your castile new or old, lathered or dry......I would love to see your castile!!  :smile:

Kind of a dark pic of mine I know......but its dark and rainy outside roblem:


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 2, 2014)

Very creamy and pretty! I just got mine in the mold.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 2, 2014)

Nice!  I hope you get to post pics later.  I still am going to make the other one with additives.  After all, I can't let that pretty carrot juice go to waste


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 2, 2014)

100% OO, lye, water, and a smidge of lavender EO.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 2, 2014)

I should call this "Kitchen Sink Castile"  because it has so many ingredients it.

This is my Castile with additives, when I had just made it.  I used 4 infused Olive oils that I had in the cupboard that had been infusing and I wanted to use them up.  Olive Leaf Powder, Rosemary Powder, Chamomile Powder, and Vanilla Bean Seeds.  I used only the infused oils, not the herbs themselves.  For the lye water I used fresh carrot juice that I made from carrots we grew in our garden.  There is also honey and an ounce of added castor oil for a little extra SF.  This traced up nice and fast because I added the lye and carrot juice when it was still nice and warm.  The color was begging for some Patchouli.  I added some Dark Indonesian Patchouli.  Beautiful.......well to me at least.  My hubby thinks its stinky with the Patch, lol.


----------



## Lin (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are my pumpkin and greek yogurt castile soaps. I posted about my disaster where the lid came off the greek yogurt one and it came pouring out the bottom. So I have less of it, and somehow some soap got pressed up the bottom between the paper and the can resulting in the funky shape on 2. Must have happened as I fumbled to get the lid back on as fast as possible.


----------



## boyago (Jan 2, 2014)

Mine aren't ready to unmold yet.

CaraBou that is a beautiful cutter.  Is that home made?  Oak?


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 2, 2014)

Lin said:


> Here are my pumpkin and greek yogurt castile soaps. I posted about my disaster where the lid came off the greek yogurt one and it came pouring out the bottom. So I have less of it, and somehow some soap got pressed up the bottom between the paper and the can resulting in the funky shape on 2. Must have happened as I fumbled to get the lid back on as fast as possible.



Hmm...Yogurt Pumpkin Castile...sounds very interesting! Looks amazing!!

100% olive? right?

Did you use pumpkin puree or powder?


----------



## Lin (Jan 2, 2014)

I used canned puree, in place of 100% water. You freeze it in an ice cube tray and slowly add the lye to not burn it.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 2, 2014)

Beautiful color on that Pumpkin Castile!  All of them are lovely!  And I agree that the cutter and the soap on it is pretty too!


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 2, 2014)

My castile on the left, a 1 yer old bought bar on the right (I cut it in half)





Bastile made with EVOO, the color never did lighten up


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 2, 2014)

Lin said:


> I used canned puree, in place of 100% water. You freeze it in an ice cube tray and slowly add the lye to not burn it.



Thank you for sharing it


----------



## boyago (Jan 3, 2014)

mmmKay


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 3, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> My castile on the left, a 1 yer old bought bar on the right (I cut it in half)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you just make your Castile this New Years? How do you like the 1year Castile that you bought? Yours is nice and white.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is mine. I will clean up the edges once it gets a bit firmer. I usually only make them in my tart mold but I felt like doing a larger batch(8lbs) so I just took an old Staples copier paper box lid and lined it with a trash bag.





[/IMG]


----------



## neeners (Jan 3, 2014)

gorgeous!  checked on mine this morning and it's either cooling down from full gel, or did a partial gel (couldn't stay up any longer and didn't want to leave it in my oven).


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 3, 2014)

AngelMomma said:


> Did you just make your Castile this New Years? How do you like the 1year Castile that you bought? Yours is nice and white.


 
No, I made mine about 6 months ago. I didn't really care for the aged castile, it seemed to dry my face more then I expected. I know nothing about how it was made though, it could have a SF of 0 for all I know.


----------



## roseb (Jan 3, 2014)

Here is my bastile 95% OO and 5% Castor.  I have not cleaned them up yet so pardon my uneven edges.


----------



## roseb (Jan 3, 2014)

AngelMomma said:


> I should call this "Kitchen Sink Castile"  because it has so many ingredients it.
> 
> For the lye water I used fresh carrot juice that I made from carrots we grew in our garden.   My hubby thinks its stinky with the Patch, lol.



They are beauties!  We have an organic garden at school and want to make some soap with our carrots.  Did you freeze the juice before adding the lye?


----------



## seven (Jan 3, 2014)

mine.. 100% OO, water, lye.. this batch is 48 hrs old and already hard as a rock. was trimming the edges with a peeler, and boy there were hard. sorry for the lighting, the pics came out yellowish..


----------



## roseb (Jan 3, 2014)

Seven, those look nice!

Everyone's soaps look super creamy...like vanilla fudge.  Why is it I always think of food when I see soap!?


----------



## seven (Jan 3, 2014)

thanks rose.. yep, i love the creamy color castile brings. must be super patient with this one. do you know why castile needs such a long cure? it is safe to use after the normal 4 week curing period, right? no?


----------



## roseb (Jan 3, 2014)

I read 6 wks for first use, but it will feel slimy.  I've got the date on my calendar.  I've never tried castile/bastile before, so we'll have to find out together.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lin said:


> Here are my pumpkin and greek yogurt castile soaps.



I wish everyone here would stop putting ideas in my head LOL!!!

Now I'm eying up that can of pumpkin in the cupboard and my kefir in the fridge!

What about yams???


----------



## boyago (Jan 3, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> What about yams???



Obsidian just did a potato soap.  I imagine it would be similar if your looking for tips.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 3, 2014)

boyago said:


> CaraBou that is a beautiful cutter.  Is that home made?  Oak?





AngelMomma said:


> And I agree that the cutter and the soap on it is pretty too!



Yes, hand made from oak:
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=41117

I'm a lucky gal!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 4, 2014)

Numbers said:


> Here is mine. I will clean up the edges once it gets a bit firmer. I usually only make them in my tart mold but I felt like doing a larger batch(8lbs) so I just took an old Staples copier paper box lid and lined it with a trash bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Now that is a lot of Castile!  It came out nice and white.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 4, 2014)

roseb said:


> They are beauties! We have an organic garden at school and want to make some soap with our carrots. Did you freeze the juice before adding the lye?


 

I peeled and sliced the carrots into circles.  Popped them into this new power blender thing that I got for my birthday and added just enough distilled water to keep it moving smoothly and allow it to puree.  It didn't take much water.  Then I strained it through my jelly bag.  I did NOT freeze it to add the lye.  But I did put it into an ice bath while I did add the lye and I added it kind of slow.  But not super slow.  The ice kept the temp down and there was no weird or stinky reactions.


----------



## Lin (Jan 4, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> I wish everyone here would stop putting ideas in my head LOL!!!
> 
> Now I'm eying up that can of pumpkin in the cupboard and my kefir in the fridge!
> 
> What about yams???


Hahaha. I love food soaps. I've done pumpkin, yogurt, and goats milk so far. I'm doing avocado soon and a yogurt and cucumber. 

if you'd prefer, I have an AWESOME pumpkin chocolate chip cookie recipe. Its like a cross between a pumpkin cake and chocolate chip cookies with thick soft cake-y cookies.


----------



## neeners (Jan 4, 2014)

so, here is my castile soap, made Jan 2.  I'm kind of sad on how it turned out - not nearly as nice and creamy as everyone else's.  not sure if it gelled or not, or what happened (the mold looked funny after.....it was a new parchment paper used, I'm going to have to assume it was that), but it's darker in the middle.   I'm hoping it'll even out as time goes on....


----------



## roseb (Jan 4, 2014)

neeners, looks like you got a partial gel.  It should even out as it cure...for a whole year!  I think they look great!


----------



## roseb (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks, AngelMomma!  The carrots will be ready in about a month and will let you know how the soap turns out.  I'm sure the kids are going to get a kick out of it.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 4, 2014)

roseb said:


> Thanks, AngelMomma! The carrots will be ready in about a month and will let you know how the soap turns out. I'm sure the kids are going to get a kick out of it.


 
Your Welcome!  Oh, I'm sure they will!


----------



## neeners (Jan 4, 2014)

roseb said:


> neeners, looks like you got a partial gel. It should even out as it cure...for a whole year! I think they look great!




 Thanks roseb!


----------



## hlee (Jan 5, 2014)

I de-molded my  1st castile soap at about 24 hrs.  At aprox 32 hrs. it is still to soft/sticky to cut. 
 Is this normal or did I mess it up?


----------



## roseb (Jan 5, 2014)

Mine was soft as well after 24 hrs.  I did add 5% castor which might have contributed to the softness.


----------



## hlee (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks. 
 No castor oil  in it but I guess I will just keep checking on it.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 5, 2014)

hlee said:


> I de-molded my 1st castile soap at about 24 hrs. At aprox 32 hrs. it is still to soft/sticky to cut.
> Is this normal or did I mess it up?


 
Did you use full water in your recipe?  I think it is normal to have it still be soft if you used full water.


----------



## hlee (Jan 5, 2014)

I did use full water, darn it.
 I'm anxious. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Lin (Jan 5, 2014)

I used full water* and my soap was pudding at 36 hours. Had to wait another 24 to unmold. Even some I set aside and added salt to help harden and put in a dixie cup was pudding. 

*and technically since I swapped my water for pumpkin and greek yogurt, I had less than full water since part of the weight was solids.


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 6, 2014)

This my first castile, made with red wine and scented with cranberry-orange. I got a partial gel; it was VERY unattractive so I rebatched (my first rebatch!) and now I love it! The round one in front is from the original pour. I left it out of the rebatch for comparison. Think I really love HP.


----------



## roseb (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow that is a great color!  Did you add colorant to it when you hp?  I've never rebatched so you are one up on me.


----------



## MoonBath (Jan 6, 2014)

There's a little crimson sparkle mica in the batter and dusted on the top.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 18, 2014)

I feel like I'm running so late on making these! Everyone else is way more organised. I used my old olive moulds which I only trot out for castile and did a straight 100% olive oil, unscented. I've loved looking at all the other ones on here. They all look so creamy and lush.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jan 18, 2014)

I'll have to get pictures of mine. I had never done castile before, but I like how it turned out. I made it just before Christmas, so it will be ready to give as gifts next year. It is such a beautiful creamy color, but it has a really impressive layer of soda ash on top--probably 1/8 inch think, and covering the whole top. I've got some trimming to do!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 18, 2014)

I love the mold you chose derpina, they are beautiful


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 18, 2014)

I forgot to discount and used full water also... Mine took 2 days to unmold, and another day out of the mold before I could cut, because it was still sticky and soft. Dunno if mine will turn out white or not. My olive oil was very green, so my soap so far is a pretty creamy yellow.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 18, 2014)

Oooo looks gorgeous to me. Love that pencil line and the colour is lovely.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks!  First pencil line.  Turned out ok, I thought I had more batter in the mold than I did when I did it, so it ended up lower in the soap than I wanted it. I wanted it just ABOVE midway, not just below. lol Oh well. I should mark the half-way point on my molds for next time. Hmm.


----------

